# Looking to buy a A6 need help on which one.



## roccyscirocco (Aug 4, 2006)

I want a A6 . is there a Specific one that is reliable in general or MOST reliable out of the variations? are Automatics on them a pain? Which motor? i need all the advice i can get thanks


----------



## mikmot (Apr 21, 2008)

if youre talking about US spec A6 cars: 


in my opinion: 

reliability of engines, from best to worst 
2.8 > 4.2 > 3.0 > 2.7t 

fun factor from best to worst 
2.7t > 4.2 > 3.0 > 2.8 

trans: 

the automatic zf hp-19 on these cars like to spit out torque converter seals. beware any auto a6 with a CEL. get a ECU scan. if it has a torque converter seal code, estimate a MINIMUM of $1000 parts and labor. 


the manual trans found in the 2.7t like to round off the 1-2 slider for 2nd gear due to design flaws and driver error. 
never seen any common issues with a 2.8 or 3.0 manual trans. probably because the drivers of these cars dont abuse them? 
US spec 4.2 only came in auto unless it was swapped. 

fun shopping.


----------

